

Johnny Lee creates a headtracking VR system with a TV and a Wii-mote - joeguilmette
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

======
iamelgringo
Johnny Lee needs to get hired by someone.

------
asmosoinio
A very cool hack!

I wonder how widely used head tracking systems are for gaming? I saw one at my
friends, who plays a lot of flight simulators on his PC, and I guess basically
the technology was quite similar to the Wii remote - IR-leds and a camera.

------
samwise
Side note if you were to mount a camera on the hat/goggles and show the stream
on VR goggles others could "share" the same experience.

~~~
euccastro
The same, minus control over your view. It's a very important difference.
That's why you can get dizzy in a car when others drive, but not when you
drive yourself.

Some people report motion sickness when using VR glasses; I think sharing the
view would only make it worse for all but the guy in control.

------
samwise
I wish i was in "that" market because i would hire that guy in a heart beat.

Keep in mind the "magic" is in the software.

~~~
euccastro
The "magic" is in the man, but not in the software. I guess it only takes a
knowledge of the low level Wii remote protocols and a good grasp of linear
algebra to execute this. Most people that have that knowledge still don't come
up with this coolest stuff.

~~~
hhm
The implementation for this is pretty simple. What this guy did is coming with
a very original and interesting idea no other came before, and that was
brilliant. I'm very, very impressed.

